# Help with IDing this mill



## snoopdog (Dec 29, 2021)

Pretty sure chinee, rusty, but followed me home, first one with accys.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 29, 2021)

Grizzly uses green paint.  It is either Chinese or Taiwanese..  Besure to check for burrs, where to placed the chain.  I use carpet or fire hose under on chains .  Looks like it's like new....


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 29, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> Grizzly uses green paint.  It is either Chinese or Taiwanese..  Besure to check for burrs, where to placed the chain.  I use carpet or fire hose under on chains .  Looks like it's like new....


I will, didn't think about that when I went after it, but didn't reef on the binders either.


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 29, 2021)

A couple of things, more reamers than I'll probably ever need, obviously an auction lot.


----------



## Steve-F (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh, that's the one that belongs in my shop! I have been looking for it forever!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 29, 2021)

Those end mills may be a little large for that mill . I would suggest sending them to @Steve-F or myself for safe disposal .


----------



## Steve-F (Dec 29, 2021)

I have ask if you don't mind, how much did all that roughly cost you please? I've never tried an auction and might get motivated


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 29, 2021)

That is one of the smaller knee mills that Grizzly has in their catalog, small enough it needs its own stand, rather than its bigger brother which stands on the floor all by itself.

Many people put a 4"-6" riser on the column to gain space between the spindle nose and the table.


----------



## Mtnmac (Dec 30, 2021)

It looks very similar to mine, same color.  I’ve had it for about 2 years, picked it up at an estate sale pretty cheap.  I replaced the plastic hand wheels, added a DRO, and cleaned everything.   It took some small shims to get the head trammed well.  It’s pretty accurate, bores round, straight holes and leaves ok finishes.  It has no identifying marks on it, here’s a picture of the only clue on the machine.  The motor is made in Taiwan so I assume the machine is too.


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 30, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Those end mills may be a little large for that mill . I would suggest sending them to @Steve-F or myself for safe disposal .


Yeah, there's 8 of those craftsman toolboxes full, at a later date I will be sorting.


Steve-F said:


> I have ask if you don't mind, how much did all that roughly cost you please? I've never tried an auction and might get motivated


To be clear, I didn't buy it at auction, the fellow I got it from did. Most all my shop stuff comes from auctions tho, it takes a little practice.


----------



## jwmay (Dec 31, 2021)

Central machinery also offered a mill like that in that color in the 80's I believe. I think you're going to like it.


----------



## WEL0058 (Jan 13, 2022)

Snoop - You score a good mill.    Here are my notes after a few years looking and deciding to go looking for a 'baby Bridgeport' knee mill...

The ’A1S’ Taiwan milling machine have been manufactured since the 1960’s. They were imported under many different names however Grizzly still imports them from Taiwan and some from China.

Here are my notes when looking…

==============================================
Clone Clausing 8520 Bench Knee Mill aka ‘A1S’ or ‘AIS’
==============================================
Mdf: Poa Chuan Machinery (TW), Kao Fong (TW),

Kao Feng Machinery Company, LTD
2 Lane, 128 Section 1 Chung Chin Road
TA YA Taichung, Taiwan
Telephone: (049) 24340
-
HF# 40939 2hp,9speed,240-2885rpm,6.5x26”,15.5”travel,648lb,$1800
-
Enco 100-5100/100-5200
-
Grizzly#G1004/G1008
-
Grizzly#G0728/G0729,1.5hp,230-2520rpm,6x26”,15.5”travel,780lb
-
Grizzly#G0730/G0731,1.5Hp,270-3200rpm,8x30”,18”travel,935lb
-
Grizzly G0678, 3-phase motor and Yaskawa VFD, 8x30,
-
Grizzly#G0695,1.5hp,220-2250rpm,8x30”,18.5”travel,1005lb,$5100
Include cast iron base, 3P VFD, central lube
-
Grizzly#G0822,2hp,100-2500rpm,6x26”,14.5”travel,914lb,$3800
Include steel base,3P VFD, powerfeed, central lube
-
Jet (KF)# JVM-830, 8x30”,
Jet (KF)# JVM-836, 8x36”,
-
Husky (PC) AM-VOS-A1S






Husky A1S - 8x30... Just purchased my first mill.​Hello.... New here. Like many others on here I have wanted a mill for hobby use for the greater portion of my life. After many (20+) years of keeping an eye out the stars finally aligned and I found a mill that will fit in my shop, I believe will be big enough for most of what I want to do...
www.hobby-machinist.com

-
Rutland KF-VOS-A1S,
-
Sampson 8x30,
-
Select Machine Toos. OB 1960’s and 1/2V 1970’s
This is the mill I purchased off C/L back last March.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-new-select-1-2v-milling-machine.91514/

-
Sharp (KF)

=============================================================

Check out Grizzly G0731  which has the best information and parts list to refer to.
Great that you got a lot of tooling to get started.

Bob G.


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 13, 2022)

WEL0058 said:


> Snoop - You score a good mill.    Here are my notes after a few years looking and deciding to go looking for a 'baby Bridgeport' knee mill...
> 
> The ’A1S’ Taiwan milling machine have been manufactured since the 1960’s. They were imported under many different names however Grizzly still imports them from Taiwan and some from China.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I do believe it is a good mill from the initial use, still cosmo'd in the t slots, and haolding good repeatability. I mentioned in another post, accuracy, which is relative, IMO. So far I am happy, and as I learn more, and do more, busy schedule here, I believe I will like it. Hopefully building a new shop in the spring, if all the stars align, if not , oh well, we'll be happy with what we have.


----------



## WEL0058 (Jan 13, 2022)

Did you determine if your mill was made in CN or TW?  My mill came with the original paper work.  At first was not sure looking at the seller’s photo but one photo showed the motor was made in TW and made in late 70’s.


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 14, 2022)

WEL0058 said:


> Did you determine if your mill was made in CN or TW?  My mill came with the original paper work.  At first was not sure looking at the seller’s photo but one photo showed the motor was made in TW and made in late 70’s.


No, not really sure how to tell, I will get a pic of the motor today since those are the only markings that I've found, I suspect TW .


----------

